# Fake bosch 044 pumps.



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

I am going to buy one at the moment and I came across a thread on fake ones.

Main differences are:

Housing says made in germany, real one says made in czech republic.
The inlet size on the fax is M10 and the real one is M18. 

Bosch 044 fuel pump knock offs! - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum

Be careful goes, There are cheap real ones for around £75 but a couple of the fake ones are selling for bit more and some real ones are more like £100.

This one is suspect as the outlet connection is the wrong size (M10) The real ones I've seen have had M12.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280278212683


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Bosch 044 Fuel Pump Specs:
Bosch Part Number: 0 580 254 044
Minimum Current: 12 Volts
Operating Pressure: 72.5 PSI (5 Bar)
Minimum Flow @ Outlet: 80 GPH (300 LPH)
Fuel Pump Location: In-Line
High Temperature Reduction: 8 GPH (30 LPH)
Weight: 1030 Grams (2.27 Pounds)

Fuel Pump Connections:
Inlet: M18 x 1.5
Outlet: M12 x 1.5
Electrical: Positive M6 / Negative M5


------------------------------------


Bosch 040 Fuel Pump Specs:
Bosch Part Number: 0 580 254 040
Minimum Current: 12 Volts
Operating Pressure: 94 PSI (6.5 Bar)
Minimum Flow @ Outlet: 80 GPH (300 LPH)
Fuel Pump Location: In Tank
High Temperature Reduction: 8 GPH (30 LPH)
Weight: 930 Grams (2.05 Pounds)

Fuel Pump Connections:
Inlet: Open Base
Outlet: M10 x 1.0
Electrical: Positive M6 / Negative M5


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

a wee pic


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Bosch 044 Fuel Pump Specs:
> Bosch Part Number: 0 580 254 044
> Minimum Current: 12 Volts
> Operating Pressure: 72.5 PSI (5 Bar)
> ...



Whoops that second one up there I posted is an 040 not an 044 so its probbly real. My mistake.

Nonetheless there are fake 044/040 around.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

We have them here too

*$1 RES* AFTERMARKET 300LPH "044" FUEL PUMP for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

DONT SECOND GUESS WITH A PUMP
BUY A REAL BOSCH 044
The cost is insignificant compared to the damage it will do when the cheap chinese or whatever piece of shit fails


----------

